# Oregon Non union list



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

I I just received my letter placing me 18 out 106. Does anyone know how quickly that list is going right now?
For the union people I am waiting on my test results from the aptitude test and will hopefully be able to join after my interview. Just trying to get afoot in the door with the non union program.


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

Ended up calling them and I was told 3-4 a month with a pick up in June and July.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

June or July??

Don't wait on the list, solicit work now. Drive a truck for the shop until you can come onboard as an apprentice.

Sheeit, they will even work you as an apprentice while you're waiting, and you can learn, if you find the right shop...

Honestly, I like resi-remodel shops, who do some commercial, and some new residential too. The really small shops who work out of their house. You will learn the most the fastest there. The ones who have a steady supply of work do not advertise, and don't even have signs on their trucks. That is a typical sign of success in my book, when it appears they do not solicit work, then the work is soliciting them.

Want to buy a fully loaded van??


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

mr hands said:


> June or July?? Don't wait on the list, solicit work now. Drive a truck for the shop until you can come onboard as an apprentice. Sheeit, they will even work you as an apprentice while you're waiting, and you can learn, if you find the right shop... Honestly, I like resi-remodel shops, who do some commercial, and some new residential too. The really small shops who work out of their house. You will learn the most the fastest there. The ones who have a steady supply of work do not advertise, and don't even have signs on their trucks. That is a typical sign of success in my book, when it appears they do not solicit work, then the work is soliciting them. Want to buy a fully loaded van??


The jatc I'm on the list for won't give you a list of certified employers until after you are on the hirable list. So I don't even know where to start looking.


----------



## PipeMonkey134 (Sep 24, 2013)

Stoneage said:


> The jatc I'm on the list for won't give you a list of certified employers until after you are on the hirable list. So I don't even know where to start looking.


Search the website of the local, there is usually a list of contractors somewhere. Union Websites are usually not very good. You could look up the Electrical contractors association in your area.


----------



## ScholzPDX (Jul 24, 2013)

Is this for Resi or Inside Wireman?


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

ScholzPDX said:


> Is this for Resi or Inside Wireman?


Hey! This is for inside, I just had my interview with 48 last week so I'm really hoping to get on with the union rather then non union. I see your an apprentice with 48, how do you like it?


----------



## ScholzPDX (Jul 24, 2013)

Stoneage said:


> Hey! This is for inside, I just had my interview with 48 last week so I'm really hoping to get on with the union rather then non union. I see your an apprentice with 48, how do you like it?


It's been good thus far. A lot or hard jobs when you're the only resi apprentice at your shop. I got hurt and was out for a couple months on Workers comp, so I'm technically still a first term apprentice despite passing first term school. It's a career, and I prefer it much more than being in the military. 

I'd go sign up to be a material handler while you wait. I believe the union hall just lets you sign up, you take a piss test and then you get to go out and... handle materials!


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

ScholzPDX said:


> It's been good thus far. A lot or hard jobs when you're the only resi apprentice at your shop. I got hurt and was out for a couple months on Workers comp, so I'm technically still a first term apprentice despite passing first term school. It's a career, and I prefer it much more than being in the military. I'd go sign up to be a material handler while you wait. I believe the union hall just lets you sign up, you take a piss test and then you get to go out and... handle materials!



Sent pm


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

For those who read this post in the future. I made the hirable list two weeks ago and I called everyone in my area for a job that was on the supplies list. I got a job with a commercial company within 24hrs. Including the interview so just be patient.


----------

